

Ask HN: Is it possible to get a flat mobile design for less than 500 dollars? - allsystemsgo

I've been shopping around for designers. I have a pretty simple task management application that I need to make pretty. What resources do you all use for mobile design? Thanks!
======
needleme
Hello, I can make it. If you want we can talk about this, just write me at
filippo.mursia (@) gmail.com

Best, Filippo

~~~
allsystemsgo
could I see some of your work?

------
rabidonrails
Might help: <http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/>

